# Clarity is open for visitors :-) (Southern Hemisphere)



## Lumbridge (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, my island is open if anyone wants to hang out and fish/catch bugs/shop. I'll PM dodo code for anybody interested. 

Able's: selling a variety of clothing, including kimonos.
Nook's: rose, mums and cosmos bags for sale, as well as a globe and bingo wheel.
There are also free DIY recipes between Nook's and Able's, so take what you like, but please be considerate of others and only take one.
Feel free to fish, catch bugs, write a bulletin message, wander around and talk to animals... basically whatever! All I ask is that you please not pick or trample flowers and not shake any bell trees. Thanks!

(oh yes and I don't need any tips/donations lol just come and hang).


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 12, 2020)

OMG YES!!!! send me code!! need SH catches.


----------



## Maeloops (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to come hang!


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey there!
I would love to visit to purchase flowers if you don’t mind ^^
Thank you for letting others visit your island


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

Open south hemisphere yay  

Can I visit after this mystery island?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to


----------



## Katelynn1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to come as welll


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey I'm interested in stopping by for some roses and to fish! <3


----------



## Swaggie (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I come by for some fruit? If you have something other than cherries?


----------



## Leann (Apr 12, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> Hello, my island is open if anyone wants to hang out and fish/catch bugs/shop. I'll PM dodo code for anybody interested.
> 
> Able's: selling a variety of clothing, including kimonos.
> Nook's: rose, mums and cosmos bags for sale, as well as a globe and bingo wheel.
> ...



Can I visit? ^-^


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's space!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 12, 2020)

Sure, I'm just sending the dodo code to everyone lol bear with me!


----------



## lordbunnir (Apr 12, 2020)

i would like to visit when a slot is availiable :3
i can tip!


----------



## BabyBianca (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello! I’d love to come visit and get some inspiration for my town! Also I really need flowers!  Teehee


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 12, 2020)

I've pm'd everyone so far, if I've missed you just send me a msg  still got space.


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to visit and buy some roses and cosmos , is it okay too if i sell my native fruits (pears)?


----------



## goro (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit for fishing and shopping!


----------



## Sobia (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come visit?


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 12, 2020)

hi everyone, seems to be full rn (and people keep coming in so I apologise for the wonderfully long loading times... haha) - will post here when it's free again


----------



## Starfy (Apr 12, 2020)

When its free again, can I come over?


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 12, 2020)

got disconnected? sorry everyone. please PM if you were here before and want to still come over. might limit the number of people because it was getting very crazy!!

Thank you to the very nice player who gave me some DIYs, so lovely of you.


----------



## BabyBianca (Apr 12, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> got disconnected? sorry everyone. please PM if you were here before and want to still come over. might limit the number of people because it was getting very crazy!!
> 
> Thank you to the very nice player who gave me some DIYs, so lovely of you.


That was me would love to come back!!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 12, 2020)

another communication error everyone, not sure what's happening  

msg me if you'd still like to come over lol, I will limit it to 3 or 4 people


----------



## Escapesun (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ll visit


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 12, 2020)

would love to come by when you have space!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 12, 2020)

messaged you both. if anyone still wants to come please post and I will PM you. thanks


----------



## IrishMike15 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to pop in for a visit!


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to visit to fish, when you have room! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 12, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 13, 2020)

Closing (keep getting connectivity issues, sorry everyone) - thank you all for coming, it was a lot of fun!


----------

